
Microsoft, Keep Your Hands Off My Keyboard - punnerud
https://yngve.vivaldi.net/2019/06/20/microsoft-keep-your-hands-off-my-keyboard/
======
HissingMachine
I have never thought that it might be something windows does automatically. I
have had this problem even back in XP since some programs that I use like
photoshop use keyboard shortcuts with space involved so sometimes I
accidentally press win + space and change my keyboard layout, it's not that
big of a deal since I switch often between layouts since I use US layout when
programming. But now that I think about it, my machines switch layouts
randomly during the day.

------
CTOSian
This is an SDL bug (wontfix IIRC) I found that 6yrs ago, after running some
emulators (build with SDL library),

What I did was to disable the US keyboard from the registry:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE SYSTEM ControlSet001 Control Keyboard Layouts 00000409

Then remove Layout File : KBDUS.DLL remove Layout display:
@%SystemRoot%system32input.dll,-5000

------
its_the_future
I don't know why it happens, but it seems to be "all the time" sometimes. Like
if I lock the computer. I've grown a habit of peeking near the clock for the
language and resigned myself to hit Alt+Shift whenever it's the wrong one.

~~~
CTOSian
did you run some app built with SDL before that? This is what I reported to
SDL bug list looong time ago
[https://bugzilla.libsdl.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1697](https://bugzilla.libsdl.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1697)
and btw, no, M$ does not give an F, really: [https://answers.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/forum/windows_10...](https://answers.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/forum/windows_10-other_settings/windows-keeps-automatically-adding-
en-us-keyboard/69aaea0d-f588-4d54-89fa-a632ae7bced3?page=1)

indeed this thing started with windoze8.

